# Jokowi set to play an unexpected global role as peacebroker



## Indos

*Jokowi set to play an unexpected global role as peacebroker*​





Indonesian President Joko Widodo talks as Germany's President Frank-Walter Steinmeier listens during their meeting at the Presidential Palace, in Bogor, Indonesia, June 16, 2022. (Reuters/Mast Irham) 



Kornelius Purba (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Mon, June 20 2022


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo is scheduled to unveil details of his upcoming trip to Germany, Russia and Ukraine after a meeting on Monday with Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi, who has just returned from an outing overseas, including to Europe. 

A top government official told me over the weekend that the President was set to announce his European agenda after chairing a limited Cabinet meeting. Next week, he will be on a United Nations mission to persuade Russian President Vladimir Putin to, among other things, allow Ukraine to export the globally needed wheat amid the ongoing war between the two countries. And of course, Jokowi will talk with Putin about the Group of 20 Summit Indonesia will host in Bali. 

On June 14, Russian state news agency TASS quoted a Kremlin source as reporting about Jokowi’s visit to Moscow. Indonesian government officials privately confirmed the plan but declined to elaborate because President Jokowi himself will discuss the trip.









Jokowi set to play an unexpected global role as peacebroker


Having little interest in complicated diplomacies, Jokowi originally wanted to ensure that Russia’s invasion of Ukraine would not be damaging to the Group of 20 Summit and his G20 presidency.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

14 JUN, 08:46
Putin to meet with Indonesian president in Moscow June 30, Kremlin source says​The source stressed that it was going to be "a very important visit"

MOSCOW, June 14. /TASS/. President Vladimir Putin will meet with his Indonesian counterpart, Joko Widodo, in Moscow on June 30, a Kremlin source told TASS on Tuesday.

"This is going to be a very important visit. We are preparing for it now," the source said. "President Joko Widodo of Indonesia will visit Moscow on June 30."

Indonesia is an important partner, with which Russia has maintained intensive political and economic ties, the Kremlin source said. This year, the country is also holding the rotating Group of 20 presidency and will host a G20 summit, he added. Putin has been invited to participate. "We will definitely go", but in what format is to be decided later. "The summit will take place on November 15-16, there’s plenty of time, we’ll see," he said.
TAGS
Foreign policy



https://tass.com/politics/1464699?utm_source=google.com&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google.com&utm_referrer=google.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian president due to meet Putin this month, state news agency reports​Reuters

June 21, 20221:05 AM
Last Updated 16 hours ago

June 21 (Reuters) - Indonesian President and current chair of the G20 Joko Widodo is due to visit Moscow later this month to hold talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin, Indonesia's state news agency cited the country's security minister as saying.

This year's meetings of the Group of 20 major economies have been overshadowed by the war in Ukraine, with Indonesia struggling to keep the group united as some Western countries threaten to boycott the summit and push for Russia's exclusion.

The Antara news agency reported that the Indonesian leader, widely known as Jokowi, was scheduled to meet Putin on June 30.

"Yes, that is the president's agenda," the coordinating security minister Mahfud MD told reporters at the presidential palace on Monday.

Russia's state news agency TASS also confirmed the meeting in a report last week, citing a Kremlin source.

Jokowi is due to attend a Group of Seven (G7) summit in Germany taking place on June 26-28 before travelling to Moscow, with a stop in Ukraine also being considered, according to Indonesian media reports.

Teuku Faizasyah, a spokesman for Indonesia's foreign ministry, confirmed Jokowi would travel to Germany, though said "we are still in the process of finalising all relevant matters concerning the planned visit to other countries."

Indonesia in April announced that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy would also be invited to the G20 leaders' summit in Bali in November, but made it clear that it would not withdraw Putin's invitation.

U.S. President Joe Biden, Canadian President Justin Trudeau and British Prime Minister Boris Johnson are among leders that have expressed opposition to the Russian leader joining.

Australian Prime Minister Anthony Albanese confirmed he would attend regardless during a visit to Jakarta this month.

The Indonesian president may also be looking to raise the issue of the Russian blockade of Odessa, which has significantly reduced food shipments out of Ukraine, one of the world's biggest exporters of wheat, maize and sunflower oil, political commentators said.









Indonesian president due to meet Putin this month, state news agency reports


Indonesian President and current chair of the G20 Joko Widodo is due to visit Moscow later this month to hold talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin, Indonesia's state news agency cited the country's security minister as saying.




www.reuters.com


----------



## tower9

It's about time Indonesia plays a more important role considering its size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> It's about time Indonesia plays a more important role considering its size.



Yup, Indonesia foreign policy makers have to use this momentum. Those G 20 leader meeting in Bali can be much more important event if geopolitics issues are also discussed, not merely discussing economic matters.

More importantly, this Russia-Ukraine conflict that makes world economy condition like Today, it is very reasonable and needed matter to bring these Russia-Ukraine issues into G20 meeting, or at least as current G 20 Chairman, Indonesia can try to mediate the conflict.

What Jokowi try to do is also very essential for solving world economic problem, which is trying to make Russia release Ukraine wheat into the world, Russia may want to have some benefit in doing so, something that can be discussed, like relaxing economic sanction on Russian energy export as an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Indos said:


> Yup, Indonesia foreign policy makers have to use this momentum. Those G 20 leader meeting in Bali can be much more important event if geopolitics issues are also discussed, not merely discussing economic matters.
> 
> More importantly, this Russia-Ukraine conflict that makes world economy condition like Today, it is very reasonable and needed matter to bring these Russia-Ukraine issues into G20 meeting, or at least as current G 20 Chairman, Indonesia can try to mediate the conflict.
> 
> What Jokowi try to do is also very essential for solving world economic problem, which is trying to make Russia release Ukraine wheat into the world, Russia may want to have some benefit in doing so, something that can be discussed, like relaxing economic sanction on Russian energy export as an example.


I think this would be the perfect time for Indonesia to step in as it is a very neutral party. It’s a role that China or any western state cannot play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------

